# Online bulk buying advise please!



## LeanneSR (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi

I'm just starting out in the t-shirt biz have ordered one lot of designs in bulk already but used a local screen printers got a good price worked out £4 per t-shirt when buying 50+ and the quality is great!

However i'm looking to use an online store for my next order i'm in the uk so need one uk based really, i'm between Vistaprint and spreadshirt at the minute.....

can anyone tell me about there experience with these companies price, t-shirt quality, screen print quality, ease of use, etc? would really help!

If there are any other online companys i may not have heard of or thought of let me know if you have had any good experiences!

Also if anyone is using online stores like spreadshirt or cafepress to sell there products through can you tell me how profitable you are finding it?

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=797298
My current t-shirts are on ebay available in black or white

look forward to hearing some feedback


----------



## LeanneSR (Jun 1, 2013)

Men's Black Acid Smiley Face Rave T-shirt (S/M/L) | eBay is the link to my current t-shirts sorry.

Also if anyone is selling through ebay do you have any tips for getting more views?


----------

